# Best Build(s) and Coil(s) For Cloud Chasing With A RTA



## theMysticVaper (21/11/16)

Sorry to ask this because I know you guys probably get this repeatedly, but I'm curious. I have a RTA just because I'm lazy and prefer the convenience of not dripping, but I was wondering. What would you guys say is the best build for cloud chasing with a RTA? (I have a Griffin 25mm BTW) Must I build quad coil fused claptons at 4mm or what? I currently have dual staggered stainless steel claptons and all though it vapes nicely and chucks quite a good amount of clouds, the vape is on the hot side, like very hot actually. So I just want to get some expert opinions here


----------

